
Using physics to describe social phenomena can work, if it’s the right physics - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/describing-people-as-particles-isnt-always-a-bad-idea
======
lordnacho
One major issue with models is how do you model when people have an
understanding of the world according to some model? Ie if everyone believes in
wage-price spirals, does that affect the model? What if some people believe
it, and some have an alternative view?

IMO that's the fundamental issue with modelling people rather than inanimate
processes.

